# * Button on steering wheel TTS



## jonh (Dec 6, 2014)

I've set the user defined * button to cycle through Drive Select modes but it seems to randomly not function. To get it working again I need to go back to the menu config screen and confirm the selection (even though the option is still ticked)
Had the car 2 months and have probably had to do this twice a week, anyone else had this?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I've also got it set to cycle round Drive Select modes, and it's never failed to change the mode when pressed. I've switched it quite a bit between Economy, Individual and Auto but always brings up the menu when pressed.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

I have mine set to drive select too and usually switch between individual and dynamic. No issues to report on my end. All the best.


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

I've mine set to switch between day and night colours on the VC. Never had an issue with it. There are definitely some software oddities with the car though so I'm not surprised other people might be experiencing some quirks.

Like, for instance, the car doesn't 'remember' settings after ignition off. The interior lights randomly turn themselves off in between startups and the AC just does its own thing rather than resume in the same mode/fan speed/temp that it was in when the car was turned off. Bizarre.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Do you always use the same key BumBum? I keep mine at 20.5 fully auto and it always stays at that setting. Just wondering if your keys have different air con profiles associated with them?


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

There's now a big red patch on the side of my head where I've slapped it. Why the F*#K didn't I think of that?! My previous was an A5 and it did the same thing. Ah balls. I do randomly change between keys, that might well be it. I'll stick to the same one for the next few days and see. Though, I've a feeling I've been using the same one for quite a while and have still noticed the interior lights turning off...

Cheers Mr R.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

:lol: Hope that's fixed it for you!

You can change the sensitivity of the auto lights, which might also affect when the interior ones come on. I think mine on medium setting. God knows which menu its in... I found it by luck.


----------



## Buntsc (Oct 1, 2017)

jonh said:


> I've set the user defined * button to cycle through Drive Select modes but it seems to randomly not function. To get it working again I need to go back to the menu config screen and confirm the selection (even though the option is still ticked)
> Had the car 2 months and have probably had to do this twice a week, anyone else had this?


Hi All,

I am new to the forum and to the TT. (Always had Porsches, still have a 993)
I noticed a similar problem on my car. It's about 3 months old (June 2017) Also noticed the air con doesn't always reset to the same settings after leaving the car and coming back the next day.
Did you get to the bottom of this jonh?
Suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

jonh said:


> I've set the user defined * button to cycle through Drive Select modes but it seems to randomly not function. To get it working again I need to go back to the menu config screen and confirm the selection (even though the option is still ticked)
> Had the car 2 months and have probably had to do this twice a week, anyone else had this?


Yep, got the same problem and seen others on here report it too. Somewhat negated by the fact I don't really touch the Drive Select, as it is a bit of a waste of space once you've got it set up properly in Individual. The steering in anything but Dynamic setting is woeful IMO. 
I've done 26,000 miles in my car now and despite having the Dealer look into a couple of times, the * button working intermittently problem remains. Mine is set up to turn off the traffic announcements, which keep coming on when turned off... you'd think they'd resolve such issues with a software fix, but I've had two of them and no joy. I only hope the RS I will order is free from these bugs.


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi,
I also have the same problem.
It seems to happen totally randomly and I cannot find a way to make it happen on demand.
Sometimes it works normally.
Sometimes it changes the mode - as indicated in the small display below what gear you are in - but nothing in centre of screen.
Sometimes it does nothing at all!

Modern car software is just too complicated!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Buntsc (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi Steve, Mark.
Thanks I have exactly the same issues as Steve describes but only occasionally. Most of the time it works fine. I guess Mark is right - once you have it set up it's not a big deal but although I use the same settings in Individual mode most of the time (everything Dynamic except Quattro in Auto) I do use the Auto mode for London crawling as it gives better fuel economy.
This seems to be a software issue which Audi are unwilling or unable to address. The dealers I have spoken to about it are all rather vague or try to steer the conversation somewhere else!
One more thing if anyone has an opinion. My car was delivered new with Hankook tyres. I would normally always use Michelin Pilot Sports as I have never had a bad experience with them but I am naturally reluctant to spend hundreds of pounds replacing almost new tyres. So far I find the Hankooks rather noisy on rough or uneven tarmac although dry grip and handling seem good. As yet I haven't pushed the car in the wet as I am not really conversant with the handling limits but I would expect very high levels of grip and handling from a quattro in all weathers.
Anyone have an opinion about Hankook tyres, especially if you have used them and another brand on the same car?


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

I have exactly the same issue on my MY17 TTS, I have it programmed for the Drive select modes and it randomly does nothing when I press it. I do not swap keys, I haven't yet figured the cause but it usually starts working again at some point. I'm not sure if it ia engine off condition that corrects it ? It's very annoying!


----------



## Buntsc (Oct 1, 2017)

I have to say I am somewhat relieved to hear this is a generic problem and not something specific to my car but a little puzzled as to why Audi are not taking it seriously.

There are obviously many owners with the same issue judging from the number of posts over the last few years.
Mine was in response to a post I found from 2015 so this has been ongoing for most of the Mk3 lifespan

Dealers don't seem to want to know about this type of problem.


----------



## Huey52 (Aug 26, 2015)

My day/night MMI lighting scheme used to auto-shift but for some unknown reason stopped doing so awhile back (yes, still correctly set in the preferences). Thankfully I have it manually set to the steering wheel asterisk button.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Buntsc said:


> Hi Steve, Mark.
> Thanks I have exactly the same issues as Steve describes but only occasionally. Most of the time it works fine. I guess Mark is right - once you have it set up it's not a big deal but although I use the same settings in Individual mode most of the time (everything Dynamic except Quattro in Auto) I do use the Auto mode for London crawling as it gives better fuel economy.
> This seems to be a software issue which Audi are unwilling or unable to address. The dealers I have spoken to about it are all rather vague or try to steer the conversation somewhere else!
> One more thing if anyone has an opinion. My car was delivered new with Hankook tyres. I would normally always use Michelin Pilot Sports as I have never had a bad experience with them but I am naturally reluctant to spend hundreds of pounds replacing almost new tyres. So far I find the Hankooks rather noisy on rough or uneven tarmac although dry grip and handling seem good. As yet I haven't pushed the car in the wet as I am not really conversant with the handling limits but I would expect very high levels of grip and handling from a quattro in all weathers.
> Anyone have an opinion about Hankook tyres, especially if you have used them and another brand on the same car?


There's a few threads on Hankooks, as many people (me included) were not too happy when their new car arrived at the showroom shod with budget rubber. I had them on my TTS - they are OK in the dry, very low wear rate, good fuel economy, but that's about it as far as the positives go- poor in the wet, even worse in cold conditions - so be very careful come winter on a wet road, as grip is awful; I actually aquaplaned at 50mph in straight line through less than a 1cm of standing water. Quattro I'm afraid won't compensate for that. They really were terrible in the winter in anything but a bone dry road and I'm not talking about minus temperatures, just typical UK cold winter days of 4 to 8 degrees. They were also very noisy and prone to tramlining. I was glad to see the back of them! I now have Continental Sport Contact 6 on my TTS and it is night and day better - massive grip in the dry, much better steering feel and in the wet, they're exceptionally good. They are a little noisy, but not as bad as the Hankooks and we'll see how they perform come the colder months, but I can't see them being anything like as bad as the Hankooks. Fuel economy has been a tad better than the Hankook tyre. The TTS should have these tyres as standard fit IMO. The R8 has them. Putting such bad tyres on a high performance car hints of cost cutting by Audi. In hindsight, I wish I'd binned the Hankkoks sooner, as they really did handicap the car's grip and handling.


----------



## Buntsc (Oct 1, 2017)

That's really useful info Mark, thanks very much.
I will probably have to ditch the Hankooks before the onset of the worst winter weather if they have such appalling wet weather characteristics. I can live with the noise on different tarmac surfaces but bad wet/cold weather handling on a car with everything else going for it in the handling and performance department seems utter foolishness even though it means forking out hundreds of pounds to replace virtually new tyres.
As you say there is no point in having a car with perfect handling compromised by rubbish tyres.
I am thinking Continental Sport Contact 6 or Michelin Pilot Sport 4s 
I have Michelin Pilot Sport 2 (N3 rated) on the 993 and they are superb in all weather conditions and this on a rear wheel drive, rear engined car.
Any opinions as to which between Continentals or Michelins; they are roughly the same price?


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

The Hankooks aren't crappy, maybe not as good as continentals or michelin, but I've found the grip is good in dry and wet. Floored it many times in the wet and no traction control light or anything, just grip.


----------

